# Anyone received the NCEES Survey yet?



## lador (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone received the NCEES Survey yet?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 1, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Enginerd_21 (Nov 1, 2019)

Haven't seen anything so far


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 1, 2019)

No not yet.


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Nov 1, 2019)

Negative.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 1, 2019)

Does this mean anything?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Nov 1, 2019)

Radio Silence.


----------



## Gonzaga (Nov 4, 2019)

received it 30 mins ago


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 4, 2019)

Got it at 9:45


----------



## pse19622 (Nov 4, 2019)

Got it an hour ago


----------



## NoVanon PE (Nov 4, 2019)

I got one.

I read elsewhere on here on EB that this is supposed to be a bad omen? Is it really?


----------



## pse19622 (Nov 4, 2019)

NoVanon said:


> I got one.
> 
> I read elsewhere on here on EB that this is supposed to be a bad omen? Is it really?


Got a link to that claim?


----------



## NoVanon PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Though it looks like it was hearsay from nervous future PEs


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

sighhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bridgerseast (Nov 4, 2019)

Well, no survey for me. Not yet anyways. I wonder if they batch out the emails by state or something?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 4, 2019)

NoVanon said:


> I got one.
> 
> I read elsewhere on here on EB that this is supposed to be a bad omen? Is it really?


I'm pretty sure that's fake news. But I'm open to being corrected.


----------



## SB_VA (Nov 4, 2019)

Received mine at 9:48 AM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 4, 2019)

I've heard that it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> I've heard that it doesn't mean anything.


:true:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 4, 2019)

It's so easy to get wrapped up in conspiracy theories...especially on here. You have to remember that EB represents a microcosm of test takers. So if 60% of the users on here say they got a survey and failed, that's probably a drop in the bucket compared to the rest of the exam taking population. 

Don't overwhelm yourselves. Either some of us passed or some of us didn't. We just have to wait to get the results. Be easy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 4, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> It's so easy to get wrapped up in conspiracy theories...especially on here. You have to remember that EB represents a microcosm of test takers. So if 60% of the users on here say they got a survey and failed, that's probably a drop in the bucket compared to the rest of the exam taking population.
> 
> Don't overwhelm yourselves. Either some of us passed or some of us didn't. We just have to wait to get the results. Be easy.


Look @civilrobot. This is no place for you *logic* and *facts*!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> It's so easy to get wrapped up in conspiracy theories...especially on here. You have to remember that EB represents a microcosm of test takers. So if 60% of the users on here say they got a survey and failed, that's probably a drop in the bucket compared to the rest of the exam taking population.
> 
> Don't overwhelm yourselves. Either some of us passed or some of us didn't. We just have to wait to get the results. Be easy.


you're officially my new favorite person


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 4, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Look @civilrobot. This is no place for you *logic* and *facts*!


I kinda took every part of this process in small doses so it wasn't until after I sat for the exam that I learned from @RBHeadge PE how NCEES actually scores this thing. Once I read about the meeting, and the statistical variations I knew that there was NO WAY I could predict the outcome...especially because I've almost always fell into a weird rarity of percentages my entire life with just about everything. So I just threw my hands up to it and said that it's best that I spend these next 5-8 weeks enjoying my free time. I was a ball of nerves almost every day from June 18 through October 25. What's the point of burning so much energy on something I can't change right now?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 4, 2019)

_me upon opening this thread_


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 4, 2019)

FWIW, I received a survey email, and I passed.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Nov 4, 2019)

It's going to be a long 6 weeks...


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Guys, the survey.... It's significant.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Will.I.Am said:


> It's going to be a long 6 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 14161


Six!? Dream on, buddy. Try more like 10 - 12.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2019)

For the final "additional comments" section, make sure you request more SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Nov 4, 2019)

MadamPirate said:


> Six!? Dream on, buddy. Try more like 10 - 12.


Only in Pennsylvania, right @RBHeadge PE?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 4, 2019)

my _sources_ are telling me 12-14 in Pennsylvania.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 4, 2019)

The survey is significant in that you completed the exam, so now you get the survey.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 4, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> The survey is significant in that you completed the exam, so now you get the survey.


So if you don't complete the exam, they won't send you a survey? #sarcasm


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 4, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> So if you don't complete the exam, they won't send you a survey? #sarcasm


If you throw your pencil down in hour 2, start crying, and sprint away from the testing center, then unsure if you get the survey


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> If you throw your pencil down in hour 2, start crying, and sprint away from the testing center, then unsure if you get the survey


Bonus points for table flip. (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 4, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Bonus points for table flip. (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


Yes, along with any guttural screams as you exit the venue.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 4, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Bonus points for table flip. (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


That would SUCK for the person that you're sharing a table with. (It was 2 people to an 8 foot table in New Orleans.)

Also great table flip emoticon.


----------



## SDB (Nov 4, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> That would SUCK for the person that you're sharing a table with. (It was 2 people to an 8 foot table in New Orleans.)
> 
> Also great table flip emoticon.


Same in Baton Rouge.  Our tables were wooden and I managed to jam a splinter in my finger while positioning my resources on the table prior to the test.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Nov 4, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Bonus points for table flip. (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


Rage quit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> That would SUCK for the person that you're sharing a table with. (It was 2 people to an 8 foot table in New Orleans.)
> 
> Also great table flip emoticon.


I had to share a table once. The guy was a hard eraser-er. It shook the whole damn table


----------



## Wow_PE! (Nov 4, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I had to share a table once. The guy was a hard eraser-er. It shook the whole damn table


The guy next to me was mumbling exasperated.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Wow! said:


> The guy next to me was mumbling exasperated.


while annoying, i'm used to that since most of my coworkers mumble to themselves so i'm used to it lol


----------



## Ranger1316 (Nov 4, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I had to share a table once. The guy was a hard eraser-er. It shook the whole damn table


Guess I'm one of the few who had a decent table-mate. Think he was electrical so I sprawled my Transpo references a little farther out and he was cool about it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Guess I'm one of the few who had a decent table-mate. Think he was electrical so I sprawled my Transpo references a little farther out and he was cool about it.


Guy was nice and when I mentioned it, he chilled out.

As an electrical, I take the whole damn table that they give me lol. I studied on a small desk so it was nice to have space


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I had to share a table once. The guy was a hard eraser-er. It shook the whole damn table


My neighbor for Civil was a knee shaker. So annoying.


----------



## SDB (Nov 4, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> My neighbor for Civil was a knee shaker. So annoying.


I hate that too...Mine would shake the entire table every time he grabbed a new reference book from the floor and dropped it on the table!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2019)

SDB said:


> I hate that too...Mine would shake the entire table every time he grabbed a new reference book from the floor and dropped it on the table!


Hello sir, would you like to inspect the cover of the MERM at 15 m/s? :rotflmao:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 4, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Guess I'm one of the few who had a decent table-mate. Think he was electrical so I sprawled my Transpo references a little farther out and he was cool about it.


My table mate was chill. He was Mechanical MDM and took the exam as a personal goal so he wasn’t overly anxious or stressed or anything.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 4, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> My neighbor for Civil was a knee shaker. So annoying.


Knee shakers and pen clickers annoy me to no end


----------



## enrique_nola (Nov 4, 2019)

Glad everyone received their survey this morning.  Means we all passed right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 4, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Hello sir, would you like to inspect the cover of the MERM at 15 m/s? :rotflmao:


I don't know why, but this is me rn


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 4, 2019)

I was surprised that my table mate was taking the same exam as me, both Mechanical MDM. She was very stressed out... and very pregnant.

But I don't think either of us had any issue with each other.


----------



## Numbers25 PE (Nov 4, 2019)

On the topic of tables, my wooden table in baton rouge was dirty and dusty. Between that and the torrential rainfall, I thought the day was off to a promising start.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> Knee shakers and pen clickers annoy me to no end


I HATE PEN CLICKERS SO MUCH. IT MAKES ME RAGEY


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Nov 4, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was surprised that my table mate was taking the same exam as me, both Mechanical MDM. She was very stressed out... and very pregnant.
> 
> But I don't think either of us had any issue with each other.


Hard core!  One of the consultants in my office was 7 months pregnant when she took the PE exam. She passed.

When I was that pregnant, I couldn’t sit through a movie, let alone an exam.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE (Nov 4, 2019)

enrique_nola said:


> Glad everyone received their survey this morning.  Means we all passed right?


I still have not received one. Must be sending it by carrier pigeons?


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Nov 4, 2019)

I passed, but I just got the survey.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE (Nov 5, 2019)

DilutedAr18 said:


> I still have not received one. Must be sending it by carrier pigeons?


Finally received it this morning. Can confirm it was via carrier pigeon


----------



## Rodeo_EIT (Nov 5, 2019)

I didn't get the survey yet.


----------

